# Timberline Ticket Prices and park



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was at Timberline about 3 weekes ago and the parks were still on stormin norman. So I went on the website last week trying to plan a trip up here and it says that now they only have all ages passes for $52 and that only magic mile and palmer are open. So My question is do they have a park up on Palmer yet and are their only one price tickets? On Transworld summer issue it talked a little about timberline and said it's good to hike it sometimes if you don't have the money. Also would it be worth it to hike?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

The real problem is that my friend's parents don't want to pay that ticket price, which would force us to hike just some rails and jumps up there. You probably have some good experience with hiking. How long do you think it would take to hike up to the park up there?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there any like summer season pass sort of thing? I was thinking of going up with my friend for a week or so and the ticket price would kill us


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

A summer pass is $850, which is almost 4x what my winter pass was at Mt. Hood meadows:thumbsdown:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

So lame. I would need to go 14 times to make it worth it. Im not gonna be there for 2 weeks....


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

ya. My winter pass cost me 222 last year and 333 this year


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe they are hurting for money. I do know they irked me by not giving me a military discount last time I went even though they gave it to me the time before. I would love to go again but I just cannot justify spending that much money, plus gas for only a few hours on the moutain.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Is the park off of magic mile? I looked at the trail map and the prak is called otto lang and so is a run off the mile. So would I just need to by a magic mile ticket and save myself 40 dollars or so?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Why not? If the park is off of the Magic Mile and I buy a Magic Mile Ticket then why would I get in trouble?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh I had no idea that was a tourist ticket.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

danielle said:


> Maybe they are hurting for money. I do know they irked me by not giving me a military discount last time I went even though they gave it to me the time before. I would love to go again but I just cannot justify spending that much money, plus gas for only a few hours on the moutain.


hey aren't hurting for money, i know so, i work there. lol, The passes are so darn expensive because they know they can sell them for that much because Timberline is the only place in North American were the general public can snowboard or ski during the summer months. Yes i know, them bastards lol.


----------

